# Eberron Campaign - seeking (5) players



## SecondTime (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm considering putting together an online weekly Eberron game. The precise timing is nailed down, but i'm leaning towards Friday or Saturday night (7-10ish eastern standard time).

In terms of the game itself...it would start at 1st level, 25 point buy, and rules could be drawn from core 3 + all eberron supplements + heroes of battle, and AIM (probably) as the chat client. The game itself would take place in northwest Breland (Xandrar and Cragswar), where ethnic tensions are unusually high and a strange cult is on the rise. Expect large amounts of fighting with a sprinkling of political intrigue.

If interested, please post in this thread your email address, what days and times you would be available, and a short character concept. I'll start admitting people over the weekend or early next week.

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 9, 2007)

<bump>


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 12, 2007)

Email Address and AIM username if interested: profstudent@hotmail.com


----------



## Swift Regicide (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm looking for a weekly Eberron game, I work Overnight and the only days I am guaranteed to be off is Wednesday and Thursday. I'd preferably like to play between the time of 1pm-8pm EST so I could play even if I was working that note. If we can work something out and find some more players, that would be great!

Also, have you considered running your game on an IRC server?


----------



## weapon (Jul 14, 2007)

i would like to join your game. my email is weapon111@gmail.com. the time you suggested is great for me, and AIM is perfect. i am new but would join as a cleric, or a wizard. thanks


----------



## SecondTime (Jul 14, 2007)

Regicid3 said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a weekly Eberron game, I work Overnight and the only days I am guaranteed to be off is Wednesday and Thursday. I'd preferably like to play between the time of 1pm-8pm EST so I could play even if I was working that note. If we can work something out and find some more players, that would be great!
> 
> Also, have you considered running your game on an IRC server?





Unfortunatly, all other players have joined under the assumption of a Saturday game. Sorry.


----------



## Keytap (Jul 15, 2007)

*I'd be interested...*

...perhaps in joining the campaign? I already play in a Saturday campaign from 12-6 PM, but 7-10 seems good to me.

I only have the 3 core books, is it a requirement to have any other supplements?

I'm currently playing an 8 Rogue/3 Halfling Paragon in my Saturday campaign, so I'd like to try something a little off the sneaky type.


----------



## Thikket (Jul 25, 2007)

I sent you an email to profstudent@hotmail, SecondTime, with an offer if you're still recruiting.

I hope you have a great campaign in any case!


----------

